# how do i take out back seat in 68 impala???



## Guest (Aug 18, 2003)

i have a 1968 impala, 4-door, i wanted to know if ne1 knows how 2 take out the back seat!!!! need it out to put in my white leather cadillac seats!!!!


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife68impala_@Aug 18 2003, 12:52 AM
> *i have a 1968 impala, 4-door, i wanted to know if ne1 knows how 2 take out the back seat!!!! need it out to put in my white leather cadillac seats!!!! *


 hows that gonna work? :dunno:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

you can make anything fit. problem is, well it look good? why not use the original seats and have somone do a cadillac pattern?


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Aug 18 2003, 02:48 PM
> *you can make anything fit. problem is, well it look good? why not use the original seats and have somone do a cadillac pattern?*


 finding a seat to look good is hard.. i went thru 5 difrrent seats before i found the right one for my 68.. but now im chunkin it.. and tring my hand and buildin some..
joost's topics.. are a great "how to"


----------



## dammitbrandon (Oct 14, 2003)

oops..I'm in the wrong thread 



Last edited by dammitbrandon at Nov 16 2003, 04:58 PM


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i just put some cadi seats in my caprice, black leather, i think they look tight i just gotta finish the rest of it


----------



## liquid (Dec 5, 2001)

I happend across a junk yard just this last weekend that had some realy realy realy clean black leather caddy seats. I took em after a few measurements were made. They are goin in my car. They look beautiful in there, just needs slight floor modifications ot make it work = ) except I'm not drivin an impalla. Caddy seats just rock (and have all the badass digital controls)


----------



## FlOsSenHaRd (Sep 19, 2002)

To pull the back seat out is easy. Just push the bottom cushion in at the floor pan area and then pull. There should be two metal brackets that hold the bottom cushion in. After that is out, you should see two bolts holding the top of the seat. Unbolt those out, then lift the seat from the bottom.


----------



## 1980seville (Apr 23, 2002)

I find the easiest way to get seats out is to drive accross the Canada US border in a 80's Cadillac and they will pull you aside and show you how many parts of your car come out.  :0


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1980seville_@Nov 25 2003, 08:31 PM
> *I find the easiest way to get seats out is to drive accross the Canada US border in a 80's Cadillac and they will pull you aside and show you how many parts of your car come out.  :0*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

